# Lekarze > Forum onkologiczne >  czarna kropka pod skóra co to może byc?

## luszek

Witam od kilku lat mam pod skórą kropkę nie mam pojecia co to może być czy to jest zabita krew czy może coś złośliwego? Nie boli mnie to jest ta kropka pod skórą nie przeszkadza mi wogóle ona ale zastanawiam się co to może byc i czy to może jest cos złośliwego.
Zamieszczam zdjęcia:
http://iv.pl/images/23936954670664583441.jpg

http://iv.pl/images/67821439558995256587.jpg

Pozdrawiam i z góry dziękuje za pomoc.

----------

